# Internet Lodges



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2016)

Most have probably heard of Internet Lodge #9659 but there are others as well. 

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/03/ugles-internet-lodge-no-9659.html?m=1


----------



## Matt L (Dec 30, 2016)

Ireland lodge 2000 and Castle Island vertual
Lodge no. 190.

I checked out all three before petitioning 9659. It's been a great experience so far.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2016)

To my knowledge Castle Island is the only one that actually meets online.


----------



## MRichard (Dec 31, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> To my knowledge Castle Island is the only one that actually meets online.



Yes according to the article. Never heard of that. Sounds interesting.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Dec 31, 2016)

I have visited, well, yeah, visited Castle Island Virtual Lodge. Its great. The feeling of fraternal ties across oceans. I love it. If it was more friendly to my timezone i'ld be there, well, there regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2016)

It's only a couple hours off my time zone, but it's just enough that I'd have to leave work early to attend.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Dec 31, 2016)

It starts 2am for me...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2016)

vangoedenaam said:


> It starts 2am for me...



Jacket, tie, and apron over pajamas?


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Oct 21, 2017)

If you are a member of a Internet Lodge, such as the one under UGLE, what jurisdictions are you allowed to visit if you hold plural membership with another jurisdiction? Example: If you are a member of the Grand Lodge of Georgia or South Carolina you can't visit a prince hall lodge, but if you're a member of UGLE you could. So is it just a matter of what dues card you choose to show at the meeting?


----------



## MRichard (Oct 21, 2017)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> If you are a member of a Internet Lodge, such as the one under UGLE, what jurisdictions are you allowed to visit if you hold plural membership with another jurisdiction? Example: If you are a member of the Grand Lodge of Georgia or South Carolina you can't visit a prince hall lodge, but if you're a member of UGLE you could. So is it just a matter of what dues card you choose to show at the meeting?



Better ask @Glen Cook for that one.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2017)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Example: If you are a member of the Grand Lodge of Georgia or South Carolina you can't visit a prince hall lodge, but if you're a member of UGLE you could.


UGLE isn’t in amity with the PHAGLs of Georgia or South Carolina, so you still couldn’t visit in that specific example.


----------



## MRichard (Oct 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> UGLE isn’t in amity with the PHAGLs of Georgia or South Carolina, so you still couldn’t visit in that specific example.



That's true.


----------



## MRichard (Oct 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> UGLE isn’t in amity with the PHAGLs of Georgia or South Carolina, so you still couldn’t visit in that specific example.



The UGLE will only recognize newer grand lodges in amity with the older grand lodge. So the only grand lodges in states that would apply would be the one where there was recognition without visitation. 

Oklahoma PHA is in amity with the state grand lodge but either hasn't applied or is still going through the process of getting recognized by the UGLE. I would think it's the former since the grand lodges have been in amity for years. Not sure about Kentucky, they approved visitation recently if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 21, 2017)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> If you are a member of a Internet Lodge, such as the one under UGLE, what jurisdictions are you allowed to visit if you hold plural membership with another jurisdiction? Example: If you are a member of the Grand Lodge of Georgia or South Carolina you can't visit a prince hall lodge, but if you're a member of UGLE you could. So is it just a matter of what dues card you choose to show at the meeting?


That’s a question for GA and SC. When KY was not in amity, they disciplined a member who visited a PHA lodge, even though his other GL allowed such.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 21, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> That’s a question for GA and SC. When KY was not in amity, they disciplined a member who visited a PHA lodge, even though his other GL allowed such.


That's interesting. A common sort of thing Glen ?


----------



## MarkR (Oct 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> That’s a question for GA and SC. When KY was not in amity, they disciplined a member who visited a PHA lodge, even though his other GL allowed such.


Yep, that's a risk in being a member in more than one Grand Jurisdiction.  Something perfectly legal in one could get you in trouble with the other, and the first might very well honor any suspensions or expulsions.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 22, 2017)

I decline  invitations from the Italian grand lodges as UGLE and UT/OK  recognize different groups. Would I get into trouble? It’s possible no one would ever know, but as an officer in both, I would not wish to reflect poorly on my Grand Lodge


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 22, 2017)

Hold on??Is the internet lodge something fratenal over the internet for already masons or is there a group of only online masons doing their degrees only online?


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 22, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Hold on??Is the internet lodge something fratenal over the internet for already masons or is there a group of only online masons doing their degrees only online?


No. Seehttp://internet.lodge.org.uk/


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> No. Seehttp://internet.lodge.org.uk/


Good. 
In martial arts the online grading ahs done alot of damage to many styles and organizations. I would of been really bummed to find out masonry would of follow the same path.
I have always been an active internet forum member in various forums around my intrests (martial arts, dogs and now masonry) and I would think in a way this forum as well is a extension to lodge room. Kind of like world wide fraternal dinner. 
I might look into that internet lodge in more depth later.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 22, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> I might look into that internet lodge in more depth later.


There are several members of Internet Lodge 9659 (UGLE) here, myself included. Feel free to message me if you ever have questions.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 22, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> There are several members of Internet Lodge 9659 (UGLE) here, myself included. Feel free to message me if you ever have questions.


Thank you Brother JC. I will.
Let's go trough the MM first and I might look into the internet lodge more after that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> When KY was not in amity, they disciplined a member who visited a PHA lodge, even though his other GL allowed such.


Yes, visitation between PHA GL and GL of Kentucky was not approved until last year.


----------



## goomba (Oct 23, 2017)

Another member of Internet Lodge No. 9659 here.  There are other lodges similar to Internet Lodge.  

Lodge Ireland No. 2000, Grand Lodge of Ireland, https://www.ireland2000.org/index.php

Lodge of  the Holy Land No. 50, Grand Lodge of the State of Israel, http://www.mastermason.com/fmisrael/holyland.html

Castle Island Virtual Lodge No. 190, Grand Lodge of Manitoba, https://northernfreemason.com/castle-island-virtual-lodge/

Castle Island Virtual Lodge No. 190, does hold tyled meetings online.  However, they do not conduct degree work online.  Internet Lodge, Lodge of the Holy Land and Lodge Ireland do not hold online meetings.


----------



## Matt Ross (Nov 27, 2019)

My question for folks here that are members of said internet lodges:

Are you able to visit like you would any other lodge or do you HAVE to be a member to even access the lodge?


----------



## Scoops (Nov 28, 2019)

For those brethren who are Mark Master Masons, there's also The Mark Internet Lodge #1975 under the Grand Lodge of Mark Master Masons of England and Wales.

I believe that many of the founders are members of Internet Lodge #9659.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2019)

Matt Ross said:


> My question for folks here that are members of said internet lodges:
> 
> Are you able to visit like you would any other lodge or do you HAVE to be a member to even access the lodge?



Castle Island Virtual Lodge accepts visitors but I would contact them well in advance to get set up both masonically and technologically.
Internet Lodge 9659 is a brick and mortar lodge so yes, you can visit if you are in a lodge in amity with UGLE (and in the chosen location of the meeting).

And yes, there is an Internet Mark Lodge connected to 9659, as well as a newly chartered Internet Royal Arch Chapter.


----------



## Matt Ross (Nov 30, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Castle Island Virtual Lodge accepts visitors but I would contact them well in advance to get set up both masonically and technologically.
> Internet Lodge 9659 is a brick and mortar lodge so yes, you can visit if you are in a lodge in amity with UGLE (and in the chosen location of the meeting).
> 
> And yes, there is an Internet Mark Lodge connected to 9659, as well as a newly chartered Internet Royal Arch Chapter.


Awesome! Thanks for the info Brother JC!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 1, 2019)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> If you are a member of a Internet Lodge, such as the one under UGLE, what jurisdictions are you allowed to visit if you hold plural membership with another jurisdiction? Example: If you are a member of the Grand Lodge of Georgia or South Carolina you can't visit a prince hall lodge, but if you're a member of UGLE you could. So is it just a matter of what dues card you choose to show at the meeting?


You're "supposed" to hold to the stricter recognition/rules.

As an example, let's say I am a UGLE Mason as well as a NY Mason. Could I sit in a Lodge in Scotland? As a NY Mason, I cannot (unless fraternal ties have been renewed). However, I  can as a UGLE mason.

Common sense should tell us that hiding our NY affiliation to circumvent the NY restriction is unmasonic.

I do like the idea of petitioning the Internet Lodge though. It would get me out of sitting in OES meetings as WM. /S


----------

